# Difference between NATO & Zulu?



## number6

Hi all,

Help out the ignorant new guy. What is the difference between a NATO strap and a Zulu strap? 

Anybody got a good source?

Thanks


----------



## stockae92

NATO is pretty thin (doesn't mean its not tough) with a extra flap and ring

zulu is thicker, with different configuration (2 rings, 4 rings, 2-piece)

i personally like zulu better cause its thicker, and make it a 1 piece 2 rings zulu cause the watch doesn't sit too high/far away from my wrist like 4 rings does)


----------



## Crusader

And the Rhinos are much the same again as the Zulus, but usually a bit longer.

I also prefer the sinmple 2-ring version.


----------



## number6

Stockae92 & Crusader,

Thanks for the response. 

Can you recommend a good source for these?


----------



## Crusader

The Rhinos are commisioned by Eddie Platts at www.timefactors.com , also he has a new NATO out wich is halfway between the thickness of a Rhino and an old NATO. Very comfy.

Zulus are usually available in the US mostly ... try Howard Marx at Westcoastime, e.g. (a forum sponsor).


----------



## Redhook

Do you guys know of a good website that shows the different models and how they are laced? I was thining of getting a Zulu band as well and have an idea what the extra two rings are for. But I'd like to see one before I buy it.

Thanks!


----------



## BruceS

Check out this page and follow the links
http://www.countycomm.com/zulu.htm
You should be able to figure it out from the pics 

Btw, as Martin said, Eddie's new natos are awesome. I've never liked wearing natos/zulus/waterbornes etc. I only wore them diving and when on boats but found them both uncomfortable and/or bulky to wear. These new straps from Eddie have totally changed the way I feel about nato straps. I'm wearing one right now :-!
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Crusader

Redhook said:


> Do you guys know of a good website that shows the different models and how they are laced? I was thining of getting a Zulu band as well and have an idea what the extra two rings are for. But I'd like to see one before I buy it.
> 
> Thanks!


Try this: http://www.mkiiwatches.com/WSWrapper.jsp?mypage=diy1.html


----------



## TZAG

*My NATOs & ZULUs (modem burner)*

*Blue* NATO strap










*Grey* NATO strap










*Black* NATO strap










*Olive* NATO strap










*Olive* ZULU strap










& *Orange* ZULU strap


----------



## TZAG

*Where to find them*

My NATOs came from http://watchrick.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=27&category_id=5&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=9

& my ZULUs from http://www.broadarrow.net/maratac.htm


----------



## Redhook

Thanks for the links guys. That clears up a lot.

I can now see the keeper strap on the Nato and 4 buckle Zulu. Am I to assume that the 2 buckle zulu doesn't have the keeper. Is it simply held in place on the band by friction? I know it won't fall off the strap unless both spring bars break. But, can it slide easily?


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Single piece 24mm zulu with 2 rings on my Black Helios Casio frogman._


----------



## Crusader

Redhook said:


> Thanks for the links guys. That clears up a lot.
> 
> I can now see the keeper strap on the Nato and 4 buckle Zulu. Am I to assume that the 2 buckle zulu doesn't have the keeper. Is it simply held in place on the band by friction? I know it won't fall off the strap unless both spring bars break. But, can it slide easily?


That depends on the space between case and bars. I find that for the most part the watches do not slide off easily at all, but your mileage may vary.

The huge advantage of the 2-ring design is that you can position the buckle _exactly _where you want it.


----------



## Stokport

This might help,

3 Rhinos, a Zulu and 2 Natos


----------



## number6

Yes Stokport that helps a lot. 

Thanks to everybody for the responses.


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Stokport said:


> This might help,
> 
> 3 Rhinos, a Zulu and 2 Natos


I know this is an old thread, but what's the difference between a Rhino and a 4- or 5-ring Zulu? These two straps are more secure than a standard 2-ring NATO, correct?


----------

